# Sleeve options for plumbing through concrete?



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

First off, here you can not have fittings for water under a slab, and pipe must be protected that passes through the slab, i.e. wrapped foam insulation, here PVC water lines is not permitted within the foundation of a structure. Waste lines are allowed under the slab, and these to need protection, but no sleeve is required. Here we would use soft cooper or pex water pipe with no fitting under the slab. UPC code here we use, and it states no pipe will be directly embeded in cement. It will be protected.


----------



## Bruce L (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Ron. That definitely helps. I didn't know if foam insulation was adequate by UPC, and PEX or Soft copper certainly makes sense.
Bruce


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Yea Bruce, just wrap the foam around the parts that will pass through the slab, and tape it up, thats how we do it here.


----------



## Bruce L (Jul 11, 2006)

Excellent. Thanks Ron.


----------



## jpiers (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi ron,

What career are you in to? You seemed to be an expert with this type of job


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

jpiers said:


> Hi ron,
> 
> What career are you in to? You seemed to be an expert with this type of job



The same as you


----------

